

Show HN: SparkBin, idea gathering for companies (25 invites for Google Apps) - mbleigh
http://sparkbin.net/?ref=hn

======
gry
Great little service. I found when I submitted an idea and didn't complete the
pitch, the error screen doesn't draw much attention to what the error is.
"can't be blank" is the same size/treatment as Name/Pitch/Tags.

~~~
mbleigh
Should be a little clearer now. :)

------
JonLim
Nice! Just signed up for an account to check it out.

Just wondering: what are you using for email notifications like the ones for
sign up?

(I'm the Product Manager for PostageApp, so I want to know these sort of
things. :))

------
nickconfer
Very cool. I wish it hooked in with Outlook though. Not all companies are on
Google Apps.

~~~
mbleigh
We'll be supporting other means of access in the near future, Google Apps is
our target for the private beta.

